# G101 Uses??



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Morning, i know people swear by AS G101 but what do they actually use it for?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

The only thing I don't use it for is to season my food


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I use it for wheel arch cleaning, tyre cleaning, door shuts, interior, all at different dilutions. Very versatile product indeed.


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Engine, tyres, arches door shuts, bugs, plastics. Whatever I want really.its just a really strong APC which makes it better and more cost effective than standard APC you'd find in the supermarket.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

guy I spoke to uses it to clean his baking trays after grilling bacon haha


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

R7KY D said:


> The only thing I don't use it for is to season my food


I tried it, cleanest steak I ever had.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It has 101 different uses you know!!!!


----------



## plod87 (Jul 30, 2012)

I use to clean around the house as well as the car.


----------



## BlackpoolRock (Aug 29, 2013)

G101 is a great product. I know you can use it on bodywork but I haven't tried yet. I tend to use it for interiors. Cleans leather up with a detailing brush really well. Having read some of the other replies on here I may start using it on a few more things.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Great for removing the crud off tyre sidewalls before applying your dressing, carpets and mats cleaned with it, plastic wheel arch liners, removing bugs, inside of doors and around the hinges are my top jobs for it but there is so much more. Top stuff would never be without it:thumb:


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

What dilution do people use it at on tyres? I've tried it at about 10-1 and not found it strong enough really.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

10 - 1 with a nice stiff brush leaves my sidewalls spotless mate and I live in the counyry so they are always mingin


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

4-1 for engines and tyres for me. 
Gonz.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

PB website

Autosmart G101 is a highly concentrated multi-purpose cleaner, and should thus always be diluted to an appropriate strength before use. For general cleaning duties it should be diluted 30:1 (waterroduct), while for more intensive degreasing duties it should be diluted 8:1 (waterroduct). Autosmart G101 may also be used for wheel cleaning and synthetic sealant removal duties; in such cases it should be diluted 5:1 (waterroduct) and spot tested before use. In all cases, an appropriately diluted solution should be sprayed directly onto the surface to be cleaned and then agitated thoroughly with suitable detailing brushes before being fully rinsed off. Ensure that you never allow Autosmart G101 to dry out fully before it is rinsed off, otherwise permanent staining may occur.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

I used g101 at 50-1 today on my interior trim/dash instead of a quick detailer.
Did a nice job but I really need to give the trim a deep clean. Whats a safe bet for good but safe cleaning power on the dash?


----------



## gca3n (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been using 101 for a couple of yrs now and its excellent, also been using Megs APC and Chemical guys Nonsense, both very good too. Especially love nonsense as there is no smell from it, so its perfect for inside the car


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

deegan1979 said:


> i used g101 at 50-1 today on my interior trim/dash instead of a quick detailer.
> Did a nice job but i really need to give the trim a deep clean. Whats a safe bet for good but safe cleaning power on the dash?


30-1 20-1


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

wadoryu said:


> 30-1 20-1


Hi mate I foumd 50-1 didnt require any rinsing from my black dash, at the dilutions u mention would I wipe down with water be required?
Ive seen what it does to plastics at 10-1 when left to dry for only a few minutes so would hate to ruin my dash


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

think I may have to get some of this, seems to be very popular with a lot of people

I currently use VP citrus pre wash are these not similar?


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

You can wash the whole car in it ....... Just be careful not to leave it on too long as it stains...... Quality product though


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

does it strip wax/sealant off?


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Raging Squirrel said:


> guy I spoke to uses it to clean his baking trays after grilling bacon haha


Yep cleaned my oven with it last night after blackberry and apple crumble broke out from its tin and left a sticky mess all over the oven base!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I use a 5:1 ratio for cleaning alloys/tyres and it really does leave them spotless. The dirt starts to lift as soon as it hits the tyre! I use in conjunction with a big blaster spray bottle from Mainz Auto Care.

I also use it at 20:1 for a pre-wash on the bodywork, 10:1 for trim and engine & 20:1 for shuts.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

sparkie1401 said:


> does it strip wax/sealant off?


Sure does! Very efficiently...


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

What dilution for general house cleaning ?


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Too many different dilution rates for so many different jobs! Lol


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Exotica said:


> What dilution for general house cleaning ?


I'd say 20/25:1 for general cleaning ..... 10:1 for stubborn grease etc


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

123HJMS said:


> I'd say 20/25:1 for general cleaning ..... 10:1 for stubborn grease etc


How much would 10:1 be in a 946ml bottle ?

I'm guessing 80-90 ml?


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Exotica said:


> How much would 10:1 be in a 946ml bottle ?
> 
> I'm guessing 80-90 ml?


80ml G101 + 800ml Water


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

V3nom said:


> 80ml G101 + 800ml Water


Thanks , tiny amounts


----------



## superd (Sep 23, 2013)

would/could you use 101 instead of a snow foam or tardis and iron x forgive me if this sounds stupid but im a complete newbie


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

superd said:


> would/could you use 101 instead of a snow foam or tardis and iron x forgive me if this sounds stupid but im a complete newbie


Nah, they are 3 separate products.

You can use G101 as a prewash to remove dirt/bugs/etc... Tardis is for tar/glue and Iron-X is for iron particles.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Makes a brilliant wheel cleaner when diluted 5-1 certainly a lot better than a lot of the dedicated wheel cleaners on the market


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

B0DSKI said:


> Makes a brilliant wheel cleaner when diluted 5-1 certainly a lot better than a lot of the dedicated wheel cleaners on the market


Couldn't agree more! 👍


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Em I found it excellent for removing fake tan from the palm of my hand. About 10:1 mind so make sure you rinse well or it'll stain....



Cooks


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

B0DSKI said:


> Makes a brilliant wheel cleaner when diluted 5-1 certainly a lot better than a lot of the dedicated wheel cleaners on the market


I will have a try at that:thumb:


----------



## Enzy (Aug 25, 2010)

G101, 8:1 on my kitchen floor tiles/grout - tried everything from bleach to other kitchen cleaners. Applied G101, left for 5 seconds and brushed with a dish brush and voilà.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Exotica said:


> How much would 10:1 be in a 946ml bottle ?
> 
> I'm guessing 80-90 ml?


Bang on what you said 86ml to be exact, but 85ml product + 850ml water gives you pretty a full bottle. Minus 11ml.

Sorry for dragging this up... I may post a dilution rates chart for all to view as the question comes up a lot.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Don't use it as screenwash...

I put 3 plungers of it in my full screenwash, and whilst it leaves a streak free finish, and clears all the bugs off it dries white, like salt redisue, so the car looks filthier than it is!

When it's run out I'm going back to proper screenwash!


----------



## S999srk (Apr 23, 2012)

beko1987 said:


> Don't use it as screenwash...
> 
> I put 3 plungers of it in my full screenwash, and whilst it leaves a streak free finish, and clears all the bugs off it dries white, like salt redisue, so the car looks filthier than it is!
> 
> When it's run out I'm going back to proper screenwash!


Keep diluting whilst it's in the water bottle mate. You may start to lessenbthe residue it leaves.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

I bought my first tub of G101 a few weeks ago and I'm finding endless uses for it around the house too 

It brought my lads white trainers up sparklingly clean, and I've used it to degrease the manky tops of our kitchen cupboards.

How well would it work on a fabric convertible top? My mate has a Boxster and it has small spots of green mould on it. I've looked at specific cleaners from 303 etc but wondered if G101 would work just as well? Something like 10:1 with warm water, gently agitated with a brush then thoroughly rinsed off?


----------



## superd (Sep 23, 2013)

I used it on a mates saab convertible which had been sitting for a few months under a tree and it was pretty rank, although it didn't get it completely clean after 1 hit, it done a dam good job mate was over the moon lol 

used 10:1 ratio


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

20vKarlos said:


> Bang on what you said 86ml to be exact, but 85ml product + 850ml water gives you pretty a full bottle. Minus 11ml.
> 
> Sorry for dragging this up... I may post a dilution rates chart for all to view as the question comes up a lot.


 If it's a 10:1 mix then divide the capacity of your bottle or container by 11 - that'll be how much product you put in. The rest will be water. 
If it's a 5:1 mix then divide your container size by 6; if it's 2:1, divide it by 3 etc. 
Cooks


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Cookies said:


> If it's a 10:1 mix then divide the capacity of your bottle or container by 11 - that'll be how much product you put in. The rest will be water.
> If it's a 5:1 mix then divide your container size by 6; if it's 2:1, divide it by 3 etc.
> Cooks


That's it.

I see people posting up long and complicated methods of working out dilution ratios, but in reality it's incredibly simple:

Add, Divide, done :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Paintguy said:


> That's it.
> 
> I see people posting up long and complicated methods of working out dilution ratios, but in reality it's incredibly simple:
> 
> Add, Divide, done :thumb:


Cheers - good summary there! Add; divide; done!

Maybe it's me but I have seen the lengthy posts but I never thought it was too complicated.

Cooks


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

i find it awsome at cleaning the plastics on the double glazing


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

V3nom said:


> I also use it at 20:1 for a pre-wash on the bodywork, .


Is it Wax Safe at this dilution?

Mike


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

mike41 said:


> Is it Wax Safe at this dilution?
> 
> Mike


It's an APC so it's not really wax safe at any dilution mate. This will still cause your LSP to degrade


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

I have to clean the cloth floor of the boot and seat backs in my wifes car. I transported some wheels in it and they have left some grubbiness from the tyres.

What dilution rate should I use?


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

20vKarlos said:


> Bang on what you said 86ml to be exact, but 85ml product + 850ml water gives you pretty a full bottle. Minus 11ml.
> 
> Sorry for dragging this up... I may post a dilution rates chart for all to view as the question comes up a lot.


Yes please. :thumb:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

clubber01 said:


> I have to clean the cloth floor of the boot and seat backs in my wifes car. I transported some wheels in it and they have left some grubbiness from the tyres.
> 
> What dilution rate should I use?


For interiors and fabrics I would recommend 1:20 but if it's heavily soiled, maybe 1:10. Just be sure to remove it all


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

So do I just spray it on and agitate with a microfibre cloth?


----------

